# Coole Gadgets im Überblick: 2D-Brille, USB-Keylogger oder USB-Tassenwärmer [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Coole Gadgets im Überblick: 2D-Brille, USB-Keylogger oder USB-Tassenwärmer [Anzeige]*

					Der Online-Shop getDigital hat sich auf coole Gadgets für Nerds spezialisiert. Einige kuriose Produkte wollen wir Ihnen nun vorstellen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Coole Gadgets im Überblick: 2D-Brille, USB-Keylogger oder USB-Tassenwärmer [Anzeige]*


----------



## al007 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Coole Gadgets im Überblick: 2D-Brille, USB-Keylogger oder USB-Tassenwärmer [Anzeige]*

Die 2D-Brille funktioniert einwandfrei, selbst getestet.


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Coole Gadgets im Überblick: 2D-Brille, USB-Keylogger oder USB-Tassenwärmer [Anzeige]*

WTF? ne 2d brille um nen 3d film in 2d zu schauen? was es nich alles gibt


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Coole Gadgets im Überblick: 2D-Brille, USB-Keylogger oder USB-Tassenwärmer [Anzeige]*

Der Keygrabber ist ganz schön teuer... Kauf ich mir lieber ne ordentliche Tasta davon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Coole Gadgets im Überblick: 2D-Brille, USB-Keylogger oder USB-Tassenwärmer [Anzeige]*

Cool? Eher nutzloser Plunder den kein Mensch braucht


----------

